#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Need Pattern Recognition Notes for UPTU syllabus

## ankit.siet

as title says   :(: 

i found one on faadoeng. but that was not of use.. it has not any sufficient and good material notes..

 :(whew): 

well please help me asap !





  Similar Threads: PATTERN RECOGNITION Ebook, presentation and lecture notes covering full semester syllabus Plz post pattern recognition notes Game Playing as Pattern Recognition, lecture notes, Downloads Pattern recognition and classification notes ebook free download pdf Pattern Recognition Notes PDF

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

here are the materials regarding pattern recognition.......

----------

